# Driftwood



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I would like some driftwood for my tank. But why pay for it when I got river's and creeks all around me up here. If I find my own what do I need to do to prep if for my tank besides clean it real well, and also do I run a risk of poisoning my water with it? Are there ways to tell if it's ok

Not sure if this is the right forum to put this topic in but it seems to fit the best to me


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I would find wood that has been under water for a long time to start with. To prep it simply boil it really well. That should take care of any bacteria etc and also help bleed out any tannins that may be left. Anytime you use stuff you find naturally you run a risk but I have had success in using wood from lakes and rivers when boiled. Good luck.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok, All my rocks i found myself, it will be hard to boil a big piece of wood lol..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Try to find hardwood, softwood will rot in a tank pretty quickly. If you can't boil the pieces you find, another option is to clean it as best you can and then fill up a rubbermaid (or a bathtub if you have an extra) with hot water, add a bunch of salt or a bit of bleach, and let it soak for a few days. The soaking should kill any critters that are residing in the driftwood, just make sure to let it soak in plain water for a bit afterwards to get the salt out and add a bit of dechlorinator if you used bleach.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice, thanks! I found a small piece to start with. I ripped on the softer part off of it to get to the hard center and i'm boiling it now. we'll see how this works


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

go to petsmart. I have a fake drift wood. it just doesnt float. but looks like one


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I live in the mountains lol.. closest petsmart is 2 hours away. Plus I can find the wood I like the best this way


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes floating, and even still garbage seem to be an issue with mine. I cleaned it, boiled it, then ripped all the lose sh*t off of it with a butter knife then cleaned it. the second I put it in the tank garbage was floating around and the damn thing will work itself up to the top. Won't stay down. So I pulled it out. F that piece, I'll get a different one and try it


----------

